# Alerte BPM



## Oblique91 (27 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une appli qui bip lorsque l'on dépasse un certain seuil de bpm pendant l'effort.

Tout ce que j'ai trouvé c'est des alertes de pouls anomarlement élevé au repos.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## Oblique91 (29 Août 2020)

J’ai l’impression que ma question n’intéresse personne ou que personne ne contrôle son pouls pendant le sport ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

Il y a un réglage à faire pour le bpm 
Rythme irrégulier  et Fréquence cardiaque élevée


----------



## Oblique91 (3 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a un réglage à faire pour le bpm
> Rythme irrégulier  et Fréquence cardiaque élevée


le réglage FCe fonctionne quand on est au repos.
Ma question porte sur des alertes pendant l'effort.
pour pouvoir doser son effort en restant dans un tranche voulue.
Ces alertes existaient sur les première montres cardio il y a 20 ans et ca n'existre pas sur les montres connectées ?


----------

